# Antenatal appointment



## Dev (May 6, 2021)

Good afternoon everyone. 
I'm 6weeks today no morning sickness so hoping all is going well.. 
I just got my first antenatal appointment on 25th May but it don't say anything about seeing a diabetic nurse and that's what I'm really wanting too see, just wondering if anyone else got a appointment for the hospital clinic and saw the diabetic team at the same time without it saying. On the letter? Or shall I call up... Also got my first midwife appointment on 21st May and did a private early scan on 22nd May so fingers crossed all will be great xx


----------



## Inka (May 6, 2021)

I don’t remember my letter saying about the diabetes team - just antenatal - but at my first appointment at the hospital I saw my diabetes consultant, my OB, DSN, midwives and a dietician! It was very thorough.

Locally I just saw a normal midwife in between hospital appointments.


----------



## Dev (May 6, 2021)

Hi and thank you yes I'm hoping mine will be the same, as my gp rushed it through to been seen as  urgent so il be 8 weeks when i go x


----------



## Bobbiete (May 8, 2021)

Hello, it’s crazy how differently things are done across different NHS trusts. I’ve literally sent a text message to the diabetic nurse I always work with and she’s booked me in for next Wednesday (I’m roughly 5/6 weeks pregnant). I’ve been seeing the diabetes team for 6 months at a preconception clinic. I definitely think you’ll see a diabetes expert. Hope all goes well


----------



## Dev (May 8, 2021)

Bobbiete said:


> Hello, it’s crazy how differently things are done across different NHS trusts. I’ve literally sent a text message to the diabetic nurse I always work with and she’s booked me in for next Wednesday (I’m roughly 5/6 weeks pregnant). I’ve been seeing the diabetes team for 6 months at a preconception clinic. I definitely think you’ll see a diabetes expert. Hope all goes well


I know it's changed so much since my last child but that was 16 years ago.. I had appointment and a scan by 7 weeks back then, I'm 6weeks +2days and not got any appointments til I'm 8 weeks... But we just booked a private early scan for 2 weeks time as I want to know all is OK sooner the better...aww I hope all goes well for you be nice keep in touch as in same boat and same weeks nearly ☺ x love this post as had nothing like it when I was last pregnant it's so nice to have others to talk too xx


----------



## Bobbiete (May 8, 2021)

Dev said:


> I know it's changed so much since my last child but that was 16 years ago.. I had appointment and a scan by 7 weeks back then, I'm 6weeks +2days and not got any appointments til I'm 8 weeks... But we just booked a private early scan for 2 weeks time as I want to know all is OK sooner the better...aww I hope all goes well for you be nice keep in touch as in same boat and same weeks nearly ☺ x love this post as had nothing like it when I was last pregnant it's so nice to have others to talk too xx


Yes it reminds you that others are going through the same. It’s crazy that your experience is so totally different from the first time!
How have your BGs been? I’ve had to up my insulin. I had fantastic control pre-pregnancy but it’s gone slightly awol since falling pregnant!xx


----------



## Dev (May 8, 2021)

Well the pregnancy was not planed as im 45 and been type 1 for 40yrs. Always been well controlled but the last Yr with lockdown and family losses its been abit un and down.. My youngest is 16 now  so it's like starting all over again.. 
Since finding out BG been really good uped my insulin myself and all going well so far.. Feels strange this time round as no morning sickness yet but had it bad at 6weeks with my last 2 babies.. Is this your first pregnancy x


----------



## Bobbiete (May 8, 2021)

Well done you on getting it all back in control  It’s my second. My first is about to turn 5. Same here, no morning sickness so far and I didn’t with my first either so fingers crossed  Yes I bet it will feel like starting all over again but there’s nothing like a baby to liven up the house is there  
We were originally going to stick at just one but feel ready to do it all again now  xx


----------



## Dev (May 8, 2021)

Bobbiete said:


> Well done you on getting it all back in control  It’s my second. My first is about to turn 5. Same here, no morning sickness so far and I didn’t with my first either so fingers crossed  Yes I bet it will feel like starting all over again but there’s nothing like a baby to liven up the house is there
> We were originally going to stick at just one but feel ready to do it all again now  xx


Yes it's going to be nice have a little one around again I'm looking forward to it.. And good luck to you look forward to hearing from you soon xx


----------



## Leadinglights (May 8, 2021)

I'm afraid I laugh at my daughter whose 3rd at age 44 was an 'accident' given that she is an obstetrician. But they don't regret it for a minute. Her other two are 10 and 7, all girls.


----------



## Dev (May 8, 2021)

Leadinglights said:


> I'm afraid I laugh at my daughter whose 3rd at age 44 was an 'accident' given that she is an obstetrician. But they don't regret it for a minute. Her other two are 10 and 7, all girls.


Aww 3 girls x


----------



## trophywench (May 8, 2021)

Has she found out what caused it yet then?


----------



## Leadinglights (May 8, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Has she found out what caused it yet then?



She also didn't recognise when she had pre-eclampsia but that was in the early days of her obs and gyne training.


----------



## Leadinglights (May 8, 2021)

trophywench said:


> Has she found out what caused it yet then?


To be fair, she had trouble conceiving with the second, had 2 miscarriages and had to have some interventions to help so I suppose never  imagined it would happen.


----------

